# Sweet Potato



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How long does it take to oven bake a sweet potato??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

About 20-30mins mate. I personally just bang it in the microwave til it goes a bit soft and it's fine


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

RACK said:


> About 20-30mins mate. I personally just bang it in the microwave til it goes a bit soft and it's fine


Nice 1 J


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

put it in microwave till almost done, then drizzle with olive oil, salt and pepper wrap in tinfoil put in oven for 5 to 10 minutes. then enjoy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can make nice wedges with them too. Cut into chips, chilli olive oil, old el paso spices, bake in the over til done


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I just get the wesher women on it.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

RACK said:


> About 20-30mins mate. I personally just bang it in the microwave til it goes a bit soft and it's fine[/quote
> 
> done for 30 mins in oven.. was nice but a little hard in the middle...
> 
> Think I will just bang it in the microwave next time..


----------

